# 5dsr + 200mmf2



## Dylan777 (Jul 3, 2016)

Gents,
Those who shoot/own/hand-on with this combo, I would appreciate if you can share your thoughts - af accuracy at f2, iq etc...don't mind seeing some photos either 

Can exposure comp. be adjusted in M mode?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jaayres20 (Jul 4, 2016)

I have this combo and I use it extensively for hand held portraits of wedding couples and engagement shoots. As long as the weight of the lens doesn't bother you it is easy to hand hold and still get razor sharp images. I have had excellent results. I try to keep the shutter at 1/250 or above because I move around a lot and often do not have a steady base. However if you are sturdy, IS will allow you to shoot at much lower shutter speeds.


----------



## jaayres20 (Jul 4, 2016)

Here is a link to a very typical results I get with the 5dsr and the 200 f/2 @ f/2. Down below you can click on a full resolution option to see the fine details. 

https://joshuaayresphotography.smugmug.com/ClientWeddings/Tiana-David-Wedding/i-4xsdpcC/A


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your experience. Those are beautiful shots.

With 5dsr, Can you set the Exposure compensation when shooting in M mode? 

My previous 5d3 couldn't. gotta freaking love canon for limiting the basic features.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 4, 2016)

Very, very nice. You sure know what you are doing. Having beautiful subjects always helps too. I have a lot of respect for wedding photographers. You guys must be in a real pressure cooker.

I liked the photo of the couple in front of the barn with the couple kissing. The rim or back light from the speedlite makes their heads and the gap between their necks look like a heart. Very well thought out.

That camera / lens combo is great too.


----------



## danski0224 (Jul 4, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> Gents,
> Those who shoot/own/hand-on with this combo, I would appreciate if you can share your thoughts - af accuracy at f2, iq etc...don't mind seeing some photos either



The 200/2 and 300/2.8 are generally considered to be the sharpest and fastest focusing lenses in the Canon lineup.

I doubt there would be any issue on any Canon body- especially if the body has AFMA.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 4, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Gents,
> ...



I'm currently shoot with 1dx and 200f2. Very responsive combo. Trying to get little more mp for this lens. Just want to see how 5dsr af works.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 4, 2016)

Great shots Josh, I love this lens, I shoot 5D3 and am waiting for my 1DX2, may sell the 5D3 later on and get a 5DSR as my grip and batts/chargers are all the same, I swear this lens has a little sprinkle of magic, you can shoot a tin can with this lens and it gives it that little something, out of the many lens I have this one is one I love.

As for sharpness it's shocking, mine never misses focus and I shoot f2 all the time, it tends to overexpose easy if care is not taken and the min focus sometimes pushes you out the room so to speak. I'd think this and the 5DSR is somewhat of an ultimate combo.

Do you think it lacks something with your 1DX Mk1?


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 4, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. Those are beautiful shots.
> 
> With 5dsr, Can you set the Exposure compensation when shooting in M mode?
> 
> My previous 5d3 couldn't. gotta freaking love canon for limiting the basic features.



Yes, the 5Ds and 5Dsr has exposure comp in M mode. From TDP:

_"A great feature first introduced on the 1D X via a firmware update and now present on the 5Ds is exposure compensation in Manual exposure mode with Auto ISO"_


----------



## PeterAlex7 (Jul 4, 2016)

Joshua, did you sharpen those images?


----------



## jaayres20 (Jul 4, 2016)

PeterAlex7 said:


> Joshua, did you sharpen those images?



A little in LR, I find that the lens is plenty sharp as is.


----------



## jaayres20 (Jul 4, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> Great shots Josh, I love this lens, I shoot 5D3 and am waiting for my 1DX2, may sell the 5D3 later on and get a 5DSR as my grip and batts/chargers are all the same, I swear this lens has a little sprinkle of magic, you can shoot a tin can with this lens and it gives it that little something, out of the many lens I have this one is one I love.
> 
> As for sharpness it's shocking, mine never misses focus and I shoot f2 all the time, it tends to overexpose easy if care is not taken and the min focus sometimes pushes you out the room so to speak. I'd think this and the 5DSR is somewhat of an ultimate combo.
> 
> Do you think it lacks something with your 1DX Mk1?



I used to have the 1dx mark i and now I have the 1dx mark ii. It obviously focuses much quicker with the 1dx mark ii, but I have found it fun and easy to use with every camera I have put it on. I don't think I have used it with a 5s3, I am pretty sure I sold that camera before I got the 200 f/2.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 4, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> Great shots Josh, I love this lens, I shoot 5D3 and am waiting for my 1DX2, may sell the 5D3 later on and get a 5DSR as my grip and batts/chargers are all the same, I swear this lens has a little sprinkle of magic, you can shoot a tin can with this lens and it gives it that little something, out of the many lens I have this one is one I love.
> 
> As for sharpness it's shocking, mine never misses focus and I shoot f2 all the time, it tends to overexpose easy if care is not taken and the min focus sometimes pushes you out the room so to speak. I'd think this and the 5DSR is somewhat of an ultimate combo.
> 
> Do you think it lacks something with your 1DX Mk1?



My current high mp body is a7rii. Combined with GM lenses, I'm getting used to the high MP IQ, especially working on my 32inches 4k monitor.

Otherwise 1dx 200f2 are great.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 4, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing your experience. Those are beautiful shots.
> ...



Thanks for the info


----------



## danski0224 (Jul 4, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> Just want to see how 5dsr af works.



I don't have one, but I'd have to assume that the AF works just fine... maybe not to 1DX(2) standards though 

I'm hoping for the 1DsIV.....


----------

